# Samoset Resort - Check on Unit Number



## dogfeet (Dec 21, 2012)

I have an exchange for 2014 for Samoset Resort in Maine and wondering where on the property this unit would be located.  RCI lists the unit as 1-A15.
Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.

dogfeet


----------



## DianneL (Dec 21, 2012)

*Samoset*

We will be going to Samoset in June.  Our number is SY-28.  From other posts I understand this is in the Sycamore building, which is said to be a good location.  Sorry, but I have no info on where your unit may be located.  Hopefully someone knowledgeable will post.  Looking forward to the trip as this looks like a great resort.


----------



## theo (Dec 22, 2012)

dogfeet said:


> I have an exchange for 2014 for Samoset Resort in Maine and wondering where on the property this unit would be located.  RCI lists the unit as 1-A15.
> Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> dogfeet



1A-15 (a.k.a. # 619) is on the top (i.e., 3rd) floor in Building 1, which is the timeshare building closest to the timeshare office and Health Club. 619 is second unit from the end after you turn right at the top of the stairs (there are no elevators, but you enter the building at the second floor to begin with). 1A-15 is known only as # 619, once you are on site. The "1A-15" description is an old identification actually taken from deed language, but once on property all timeshare units are actually identified *only* by a simple 3 digit number.
 All units / weeks in Building I (a.k.a. the 600 building) and in Building II (700 building) are "Friday to Friday". All units / weeks in Building III (the 800 building) are Saturday to Saturday. 

Great resort, great area. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## theo (Dec 22, 2012)

*I think you're confusing two unrelated resorts...*



DianneL said:


> We will be going to Samoset in June.  Our number is SY-28.  From other posts I understand this is in the Sycamore building, which is said to be a good location.  Sorry, but I have no info on where your unit may be located.  Hopefully someone knowledgeable will post.  Looking forward to the trip as this looks like a great resort.



As a Samoset Resort owner of several timeshare weeks for some years now, I am unaware of any timeshare unit on the property identified as "SY-28" (actually, *x*24 is the highest unit number in any of the 3 buildings (i.e., 624, 724 or 824; there are exactly and only 24 total units in each one of the 3 timeshare buildings). 
I am also unaware of any timeshare building at Samoset known as "Sycamore".    

There is a Sycamore building at Smuggler's Notch over in Vermont, but there is certainly no "SY-28" and no "Sycamore building" to be found among the (3) timeshare buildings at Samoset Resort in Maine.


----------



## DianneL (Dec 22, 2012)

*My Mistake*

You are so right about SY-28 being at Smugglers Notch.  We are going to be at both Smugglers Notch and Samoset on the same trip, one week at each.  My unit number at Samoset is 3-A8.


----------



## dogfeet (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like a nice location.  And by the way we stayed one time in the Sycamore building at Smuggler's Notch and thought our unit was very nice.

dogfeet


----------



## theo (Dec 26, 2012)

*Location...*



DianneL said:


> You are so right about SY-28 being at Smugglers Notch.  We are going to be at both Smugglers Notch and Samoset on the same trip, one week at each.  My unit number at Samoset is 3-A8.



Fwiw, 3-A8 is better known as unit # 814 in Building III (the only "Saturday to Saturday" timeshare bldg). 
It's on the middle (i.e., second) floor, slightly off to the left from the building's central entry point.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 31, 2012)

*samoset*

hi,  I have been searching for my map.. great place and views... you will love it.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 30, 2015)

What about unit 3-C2? Thanks!


----------



## chapjim (Mar 30, 2015)

*Vinalhaven Ferry*

If you have time, take the ferry from Rockland to Vinalhaven.

We were at Samoset a couple of Aprils ago -- it was a beautiful ride even though it was brisk and there was a heavy fog for a lot of the trip.  Much of Vinalhaven was still closed for the season (one shop had a sign saying, "Open by chance.") but in June, maybe things will be open and the weather nicer. 

We'd like to go back to Samoset sometime but I would hold out for a Saturday-Saturday week.  We live in Virginia and I will never again go through or around NYC on two consecutive Fridays.


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2015)

LisaH said:


> What about unit 3-C2? Thanks!



This will be in Building 3, the one and only "Saturday to Saturday" building among the three Samoset timeshare buildings (the other two are both "Friday to Friday"). 
In Building 3, once you are on site, C-2 will be known *only* as Unit *805*. It is one of six "two levels" units, of which there are just two in each building. Located in the very center of the building, offers great view / perspective to the outside (abutting golf course & coastline). You'll enter at street level (which is actually the middle floor of 3 floors) and your second level is below the entrance level once you are inside the unit; the lower level of the unit is right at ground level, on the bottom floor.

For the life of me, I don't understand why the exchange companies apparently still refer to Samoset units only by an old, long obsolete identification method, otherwise found and used only within the original deeds. There is absolutely no such reference to be found anywhere once on site, except as known by the front desk personnel. 
All units in all buildings are now identified on site *only* by a specific 3-digit number (e.g, 6xx for Building 1 units,  7xx for Building 2, or 8xx for units in Building 3). 

In regard to the observation made in post #10 directly above, we own (and would only ever consider owning) "Friday to Friday" weeks at Samoset. Because we're already here in New England, this best avoids peak weekend tourist traffic (most weekly cottage and / or all other weekly rentals "turn over" on Saturday). Particularly in the summer months, coastal Maine traffic, notably and specifically on U.S. 1, can be a real bear. In short, where you are travelling *from* while en route to Samoset obviously influences whether you'd prefer "Friday to Friday" or "Saturday to Saturday" weeks at Samoset. For exchangers, there is usually very little choice in the matter anyhow and most exchangers tend to "take whatever they can get" when an exchange into Samoset becomes available. It's generally a very tough exchange (and / or an expensive rental) in the desirable time periods (which is *any* time other than immediately pre-winter, winter itself and early Spring). In any case, enjoy your visit!


----------



## LisaH (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Theo! We have to wait until June next year...but it's worth the wait!
So, someone will be on top of our unit, true? Does the ground floor still have a view?


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Thanks Theo! We have to wait until June next year...but it's worth the wait!
> So, someone will be on top of our unit, true? Does the ground floor still have a view?



Unit 813 (a standard 1BR unit) is directly above Unit 805. Hopefully, occupants there won't be running laps around their unit or rearranging the furniture at odd hours. 

Your view is due east, directly toward sunrise out of the ocean. View not optimal at ground level from any unit, but the precise center location of your unit is excellent. The timeshare buildings have a sort of "soft V" shape if viewed from above, with the "blunt point" of that "soft V" being pointed right at the ocean (...and also closest to the golf course). There are two units (on each of the 3 levels) per "V's point" in each building --- you're going to be in one of them in the "800" building. Well done!

One minor potential annoyance is golf course grounsdskeepers operating their assorted pieces of (...yes, quite noisy) gas engine-powered machinery right outside, very early in the morning (pre-dawn, on occasion). Maybe that very early unwelcome racket won't be in daily evidence when you're there in June next year.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 30, 2015)

Excellent! Can't wait to be there! Thanks!


----------



## missyrcrews (Mar 31, 2015)

*17 more days!!*

We're headed to Samoset (1-C2) for April break.  Can't. wait.  

We stayed at Tradewinds in Rockland for Feb break, and it whetted our appetite for the area.  Can't believe it's only about an hour from home, and we've never explored here!  Thinking up meals we can make without an oven (I have 4 kids, so we cook our meals in...much cheaper!) and planning to just relax and enjoy the week!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 31, 2015)

missyrcrews said:


> We're headed to Samoset (1-C2) for April break.  Can't. wait.
> 
> We stayed at Tradewinds in Rockland for Feb break, and it whetted our appetite for the area.  Can't believe it's only about an hour from home, and we've never explored here!  Thinking up meals we can make without an oven (I have 4 kids, so we cook our meals in...much cheaper!) and planning to just relax and enjoy the week!



We used the microwave a lot when at the Samoset. Bought some precooked dinners and just heated them up.


----------



## theo (Mar 31, 2015)

missyrcrews said:


> We're headed to Samoset (*1-C2*) for April break. <snip>



Fwiw, this is Unit #605 in Building 1 (the "600" building which, like Building 2 (the "700" building), is all "Friday to Friday" weeks. 
Only Building 3 (a.k.a. the "800" building) has "Saturday to Saturday" weeks.


----------



## DNR2212 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Theo,

I saw you are an owner at Samoset! My husband and I are thinking of taking a last minute trip the end of January and saw the Samoset has greatly reduced stays (RCI Points member). We have wanted to stay at Samoset for a while (hubby has stayed for golf a couple times in the summer). Will anything be open in January? We are just looking for a relaxing long weekend with good food, a nice room, and pool (we will have our baby with us so activities are limited anyways). Thanks!


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 9, 2016)

DNR2212 said:


> Hi Theo,
> 
> I saw you are an owner at Samoset! My husband and I are thinking of taking a last minute trip the end of January and saw the Samoset has greatly reduced stays (RCI Points member). We have wanted to stay at Samoset for a while (hubby has stayed for golf a couple times in the summer). Will anything be open in January? We are just looking for a relaxing long weekend with good food, a nice room, and pool (we will have our baby with us so activities are limited anyways). Thanks!



I'm not Theo....but we were in that area (Trade Winds Inn in Rockland) for February break last year, and then at the Samoset for April break last year.  The indoor pool at the Samoset is great.  The restaurant onsite will likely only be open on the weekends.  Rockland and Camden both have several places to eat that stay open year round.  I would think that you could have a very laid-back vacation.  My 4 kids want to go back at some point...we had a wonderful time, even in the dead of winter!


----------



## DNR2212 (Jan 10, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> I'm not Theo....but we were in that area (Trade Winds Inn in Rockland) for February break last year, and then at the Samoset for April break last year.  The indoor pool at the Samoset is great.  The restaurant onsite will likely only be open on the weekends.  Rockland and Camden both have several places to eat that stay open year round.  I would think that you could have a very laid-back vacation.  My 4 kids want to go back at some point...we had a wonderful time, even in the dead of winter!



Thanks missycrews! Trade winds is actually another option I saw. How was that resort? I've read mixed reviews on it, but the location looks great.


----------



## theo (Jan 10, 2016)

DNR2212 said:


> Hi Theo,
> 
> I saw you are an owner at Samoset! My husband and I are thinking of taking a last minute trip the end of January and saw the Samoset has greatly reduced stays (RCI Points member). We have wanted to stay at Samoset for a while (hubby has stayed for golf a couple times in the summer). Will anything be open in January? We are just looking for a relaxing long weekend with good food, a nice room, and pool (we will have our baby with us so activities are limited anyways). Thanks!



On property, the health club / fitness center / indoor pool / hot tub / saunas will be open, but I don't know about La Bella Vita restaurant and / or the adjoining bistro, both located on the ground level of the Hotel building. I'd bet not, but could certainly be mistaken  --- it's surely worth a phone call to confirm one way or the other.

I recommend *Rustica* on Main Street in Rockland for dinner if you like Italian food. *Shepherd's Pie* in "downtown" Rockport is another dinner spot I recommend; a bit pricey but not outrageous and with a broader menu and open kitchen. Frankly, there are no other local places I'd go out on a limb to recommend. I would *pass* on Cappy's in downtown Camden, but YMMV. *Primo* in Rockland enjoys wide acclaim, but the overall atmosphere there is quite "stuffy" and pretentious, at least IMnsHO. Nonetheless, Primo's co-owner Melissa Kelly has a well deserved reputation as a very talented and respected chef.

Prior to reading your post, I did not know that RCI Points could be used for partial week stays at Samoset, at which *all* ownerships  are fixed weeks (i.e., there are no "floating" week ownerships at Samoset and no "RCI Points" ownerships) --- live and learn. Anyway, if you do go, enjoy!  

P.S. If you have any say or choice in the matter, I would recommend that you specifically request a *top* floor unit (there are only 3 floors in each building, no elevators, but you actually enter the building on the *middle* floor anyhow, so "top" floor just means going up a single flight of stairs). Top floor units are much quieter, with no one located above you to transmit noise to the unit directly below. All three timeshare buildings are of wood construction, through which occupant noise can (and does) travel quite well and easily. Then again, you'll likely have few (if any) neighbors in late January anyhow, so maybe that's not even a concern.


----------



## DNR2212 (Jan 10, 2016)

theo said:


> On property, the health club / fitness center / indoor pool / hot tub / saunas will be open, but I don't know about La Bella Vita restaurant and / or the adjoining bistro, both located on ground level of the Hotel. I'm betting not, but could be mistaken  --- it's surely worth a phone call to confirm one way or the other.
> 
> I recommend *Rustica* on Main Street in Rockland for dinner if you like Italian food. *Shepherd's Pie* in "downtown" Rockport is another dinner spot I recommend; a bit pricey but not outrageous and with a broader menu and open kitchen. Frankly, there are no other local places I'd go out on limb to recommend. I would *pass* on Cappy's in downtown Camden, but YMMV. *Primo* in Rockland enjoys widespread acclaim, but the overall atmosphere there is quite "stuffy" and pretentious, at least IMnsHO. Nonetheless, Primo's co-owner Melissa Kelly has a well deserved reputation as a very talented and respected chef.
> 
> ...




Thanks! Great info! We would be using points for a full week exchange, but will have to leave a few days early due to work. Thanks for the good recommendations, we love good food, but definitely not looking for a study atmosphere! I will be sure to report back if we choose to stay at Samoset!


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 10, 2016)

DNR2212 said:


> Thanks missycrews! Trade winds is actually another option I saw. How was that resort? I've read mixed reviews on it, but the location looks great.



We were there in February.  We had a 2BR sleeps 8 unit.  It was fine...nothing fancy, a little on the small side, just okay.  I only paid $400 for the week, so I wasn't picky.  The location, however, was PHENOMENAL.  Right downtown.  We didn't move the car for days.  The Samoset is my favorite of the two places, of course, but we'd go back to Trade Winds if the trade/price was right.  The kids enjoyed the Farnsworth, shopping in Rockland, skiing a couple of days at Camden Snow Bowl.  We're only about an hour south of Rockland, so they also loved the short car ride to get there!    Good luck deciding!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 30, 2016)

Just a quick follow up. I called ahead to request a top floor unit and was given 820. Although it is located at the end of the V shaped building with an angled view of ocean. We liked the unit very much. No worry of people stumping on top of us  
We love the resort and the surrounding area. So much to do and see. Would love to come back again sometime in the fall...
I have submitted a TUG review and would be happy to answer questions.


----------



## theo (Jul 1, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Just a quick follow up. I called ahead to request a top floor unit and was given 820. Although it is located at the end of the V shaped building with an angled view of ocean. We liked the unit very much. No worry of people stumping on top of us
> We love the resort and the surrounding area. So much to do and see. Would love to come back again sometime in the fall...
> I have submitted a TUG review and would be happy to answer questions.



You were very fortunate to have your request for a top floor unit accommodated. Samoset staff usually have few (or no) options (and generally, little inclination) to even entertain any such "incoming exchanger" requests; the inventory of Samoset weeks deposited for exchange is usually *very* limited, except for well "off season".

P.S. A recent TUG review incorrectly indicates "washer & dryer in unit" at Samoset and "efficiency" kitchen --- neither description being factually correct or accurate. 
I have no idea if that's *your* review, but if so you might want to maybe consider updating / correcting those two misrepresentations.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 1, 2016)

Oops. I thought I chose on site for laundry but guess I made a mistake. 
Regarding kitchen, the choice was either none, full or efficiency. Since it does not have an oven and there are only two burners, I chose efficiency. 
I will contact the moderator to make correction.


----------



## NHTraveler (Jul 1, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Oops. I thought I chose on site for laundry but guess I made a mistake.
> Regarding kitchen, the choice was either none, full or efficiency. Since it does not have an oven and there are only two burners, I chose efficiency.
> I will contact the moderator to make correction.


I chose full when I did my review.  I would have chosen partial, but it wasn't an option.  Maybe they could add it as an option.


----------



## theo (Jul 11, 2016)

NHTraveler said:


> I chose full when I did my review.  I would have chosen partial, but it wasn't an option.  Maybe they could add it as an option.



That's probably a very good idea. I just noticed in glancing through an old RCI print directory that kitchens are identified therein as "full, partial or none". 

It doesn't seem accurate (to me, anyhow) to call a kitchen with a microwave oven, multiple stovetop burners, a separate toaster oven, a full sized fridge and a dishwasher as an "efficiency" --- solely due to the absence of an oven compartment beneath the stovetop --- but that's certainly just my own personal opinion.


----------

